# Grouping of disconnects for service



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

As far as your AHJ allows you to have them apart.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

The NEC doesn't specify a distance...I'd ask the inspector like jw said.


----------



## ikeberg9 (Jan 8, 2010)

Ya that's what I figured. Thanks and I will post what they tell me.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

They have to be in the same room... I really don't see it as a problem but the NEC doesn't agree with me..


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

ikeberg9 said:


> I am doing an addittion with 150A MB panel and the existing part of the house has a 200A MB panel. I screwed up when I got everything and got 65' of seu for the 150 to go to the meter, but since the panels aren't together I have to group to mb enclosures outside. Now that 65' or most of that 65' is useless since I have to run ser so I can have the insulated neutral. My question is how far apart can I have the the mb enclosures for it still to be acceptable if there both outside on the same wall?
> 
> The one for the 200A will be near the meter, but I would like to put the 150A as far away as I can in order to use most of the seu and not have to get as much ser.


 
Is the addition attached? That is not a service disconnect, and does not have to be grouped with your original service disconnect.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Is the addition attached? That is not a service disconnect, and does not have to be grouped with your original service disconnect.


Good point...I guess I read it as if there were 2 meters(service disconnects) for some reason.


----------



## ikeberg9 (Jan 8, 2010)

Yes the addition is attached. I would be mounting the enclosed breakers on the outside wall near the meter. The first 200A panel is right by the meter. The wall out there is about 35'-40' long and the meter is on one side and the new 150A is right near the other end of that wall. After reading 230.70 is it really necessary to have a way of disconnecting the service entrance conductors on both panels in one central location, since each panel is a main breaker panel.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

ikeberg9 said:


> Yes the addition is attached. I would be mounting the enclosed breakers on the outside wall near the meter. The first 200A panel is right by the meter. The wall out there is about 35'-40' long and the meter is on one side and the new 150A is right near the other end of that wall. After reading 230.70 is it really necessary to have a way of disconnecting the service entrance conductors on both panels in one central location, since each panel is a main breaker panel.


 

Are you double lugging the meter?

If not, you DO NOT have two sets of service entrance conductors, and you disconnect for the addition does not have to be grouped or anywhere near the service disconnect.


----------

